# 90 gal low tech



## rsam (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been lurking around the site for a while now, learning from everyone's experiences and getting some great deals from some great people&#8230;.

It all started about a year ago when we bought a 20gal community tank for the kids. Very quickly I found myself to be the one getting interested in the tank. I spent a lot of time on forums looking at some amazing planted tanks. 3 months later I decided to take the leap and got myself a 50 gal breeder tank to setup a planted Rainbowfish tank. I fell in love with the Rainbows the first time I saw them at the lfs.
My 50gal "confused" planted tank was created. Confused because instead of planning it out I just jumped right in, I wasn't sure of the direction I wanted to take it. But in the end I learned a lot and other then some algae problems I was pretty happy, even though I melts all my vals with liquid co2, oh well live and learn.

About 2 months ago I started to put together my 90 gal low tech setup.

Details on the setup (it has been up for just over 2 weeks now)

Tank - standard 90 gallon
Filters - Eheim 2028, Eheim 2217
Light - Dual AquaticLife T5HO (currently running 2 10K bulbs, haven't had time to get the right ones)
Substrate - Eco-Complete
Rocks - I couldn't get the rocks I wanted (seller flaked out twice on me) so I went with Lava rocks I had laying around.

Plants - most of the plants are from the 50, and a few from local members.
Jungle Vals
Dwarf Hygrophila
Hygrophila Sunset
Rotala Rotundifolia
Asian Ambulia
Java moss
Java swords
Peacock Moss
Dwarf Sag
Anubias
Crypts
Amazon Swords

Livestock
6 Boesemani Rainbowfish (4m/2f) - looking to add more females
3 M. australis Rainbowfish (2m-1f)
4 Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish (2m/2f)
5 Denison's barbs or Roseline sharks - amazing fish
1 Red Tailed Black shark - very cool fish with attitude
Cleaning crew - 4 oto and 5 Zebra Nerites snails

Future additions - 4 Turquoise Rainbowfish (2m/2f), been looking for a while now just haven't found any good stock at the lfs. And increase the cleaning crew, any suggestions?

Routine: currently 6 hours photo period, and weekly water changes of 10 to 25%, once the tanks establishes I going to try to reduce the water changes to weekly top offs, but for now testing water parameters frequently, I think nitrates may be an issue.

Overall the tank did not turn out exactly how I had envisioned it, but I am very pleased with the end results and the fish, they are loving the extra space. I am now really seeing their personalities!

Some pictures (sorry for the quality, cell phone pics)













Feedback, comments and advice are all welcomed.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Rick...

Any updates?


----------



## rsam (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in my response, I did not receive the email notification&#8230;
Well the tank is doing better than I expected, most of the plants are growing and doing well. I think I need some more plants or even some fast growing ones. As I suspected, the nitrates build up after a week so I am currently doing 25% a week but still staying away from vacuuming of the gravel. However during the next water change I may consider vacuuming the gravel a bit..
Here are some pics; most of these pics were taken last week&#8230;










And some happy fish&#8230;.













Comments are always welcomed&#8230;.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Tank looking great! Thanks for the update.

You're running 2 canister filters, plus the plants, and still get high nitrates? Are you dosing potassium nitrate as part of your ferts regimen? I've never used eco-complete, but could it be leeching? Maybe members with experience with the substrate can shed some light on this one. Sometimes plants take a while to adapt to new tanks, and then become nutrient super suckers  Your tank looks like it has a good amount of plants that should fill in nicely once they start spreading.

Al.


----------

